# Buffering. Try P2P Streaming.



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I know that buffering is an issue because of the sheer number of people using the Internet to stream television. However, a new idea (at least new to me, so I apologise if it is "old hat") is to use P2P Streaming, which is an XBMC addon, in conjunction with an app called Acestreams. Not very complicated to set up, because I managed it, but it does enable people to watch Sky and BT Sports channels in high quality, and the more popular the match, the more people seed (downloading and uploading), and the less buffering. I was watching something last night and there was buffering because only a handful of other people were using the system and so there were insufficient people seeding. But when I switched channels, the number of seeds was in the hundreds and the channel played all evening without a pause.

I suppose it is the same as downloading a film from a torrent site. The more people seeding, and therefore uploading and downloading, the faster the download - which is to everybody's advantage. For those must-see matches, it offers a welcome relief to the irritation of buffering, which always seems to happen at a critical part of the game.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We've just installed a pair of Powerline plugs to extend the home network (at a cost of 15 Euros) and TV performance is much, much improved. Whether that will remove all sign of buffering, I doubt, but it seems to make everything much smoother. Watching Sky Sports 4 in HD without a glitch. Still only time will tell. Wait till June when England are playing the All Blacks and that will be a true test.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

What is the best way to get Sky in Pafos, Satellite, IP or Internet


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Davetheeagle said:


> What is the best way to get Sky in Pafos, Satellite, IP or Internet


IP and Internet is for me the same. But satellite should be gone now with the new satellites

Anders


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

I am still coming to terms with some matters with technology in the computing world!. Such as buffering! and Streaming!...I actually use filmon is that what buffering actually is???.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Ken and Valery said:


> I am still coming to terms with some matters with technology in the computing world!. Such as buffering! and Streaming!...I actually use filmon is that what buffering actually is???.


Filmon is streaming, which is good. Buffering is when the film stops and load for a while which is not good 

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We still get some Sky channels through the internet although we have lost some, especially all the HD channels.
There are several different boxes available which can give you all the UK free to view channels, many Sky channels and lots of films and box sets.


----------

